# xorg-server-1.20.13 failed to switch from vt07



## Incnis Mrsi (Mar 15, 2022)

A reasonably recent `Xorg` running on Intel UHD Graphics 610 (see here) under FreeBSD 12.3 with vt(4) over efifb suddenly stopped to switch virtual consoles. When [Ctr]+[Alt]+[F_n_] is pressed, the process says


> Failed to switch from vt07 to vt_nn_: Device busy


Otherwise GUI functions as usual. Never observed this behaviors with an older x11-servers/xorg-server-1.20 (1.20.8 perhaps?), although it demonstrated some other glitches.

Notably `Xorg` currently runs under `gdb`, so you can suggest what to examine before complaining to devels. Or should my xorg-server be duly upgraded to 1.20.14? Or to build xorg-server-21? Do you envisage any other reasonable fixes to the OS?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 19, 2022)

> … from vt07



What do you have there? (Control-Alt-F8)


----------



## Incnis Mrsi (Mar 22, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> What do you have there? (Control-Alt-F8)



The combination produces


> Failed to switch from vt07 to vt08: Device busy


No process currently does anything to /dev/ttyv7 (aka vt08), as lsof(8) indicates. Previously Ī̲ ran some tasks there, but is it indeed relevant?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 23, 2022)

Looking at <https://www.freshports.org/x11-servers/xorg-server/#history> and FreeBSD bug 260526 – x11-servers/xorg-server: Update to 1.20.14 as a security fix

Certainly, you could build 1.20.14 for yourself (assuming that you're on quarterly), although the switching symptom seems extraordinary, so I shouldn't assume that an isolated update will resolve (or work around) the issue.

If you'll mix quarterly with 1.20.14 etc. from latest: take the usual precautions (at least, boot a new boot environment before installing/upgrading anything, although with 12.3 I imagine that you're _not_ booting from ZFS).

Are you still on -RELEASE, as you were in March 2021? Now at patch level 4, yes?



Incnis Mrsi said:


> … Notably `Xorg` currently runs under `gdb`, …



devel/gdb … I have no experience with running X.Org in this way, do you have the same failure if you run without it?


----------

